# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Doktor Sali  Berisha mbushi 65 vjet.

## REALIST

Sot, Lideri i kombit Dr. Sali Berisha mbush plot 65 vjet.
 Nderit dhe krenarise se kombit, i urojme edhe shume vite te tjera pasi qe Shqiperise ne keto momente te medha te ktheses historike, i nevojitet nje Skenderbe i koheve tona,  e ky eshte Dr. Sali Berisha.

----------


## goldian

100 vjec u bafte po larg politikes ishalla

----------


## Dorontina

Edhe 100 vite tjera me lumturi, ohh qenka peshorja, drejtesia , i mat gjerat mir .

----------


## KokeKatrori

> Sot, Lideri i kombit Dr. Sali Berisha mbush plot 65 vjet.
>  Nderit dhe krenarise se kombit, i urojme edhe shume vite te tjera pasi qe Shqiperise ne keto momente te medha te ktheses historike, i nevojitet *nje Skenderbe i koheve tona*,  e ky eshte Dr. Sali Berisha.


Eshte per te ardhur keq qe perdhos emrin e Skenderbeut me kete krahasim !!! Emrit te Skenderbeut mund ti afrohet vecse emri i nderuar i Komandantit Adem Jashari, prandaj kujdes kur leshon te tilla brockulla. Sipas teje i bie qe edhe Tosi-Fatosi te jete Gjergj Elez Alia, Edi => Mujo Ulqinaku, Xhozi => Shote Galica, e keshtu me radhe per tere "Doktoret" e Kombit tone qe po lengon ....  :i terbuar: 

Saliu u befte edhe 150 vjet, por Ti mbaje veten dhe mos na e perzie stomakun

----------


## Mciri

> Sot, Lideri i kombit Dr. Sali Berisha mbush plot 65 vjet.
>  Nderit dhe krenarise se kombit, i urojme edhe shume vite te tjera pasi qe Shqiperise ne keto momente te medha te ktheses historike, i nevojitet nje Skenderbe i koheve tona,  e ky eshte Dr. Sali Berisha.


I ke pire ilacet sot?
Shif se ke nje mize te hunda! E shef dot?

Sa per dijeni, Skenderbeu i cliroi trojet shqiptare nga zgjedha turke, ndersa "doktori" po u fal trojet shqiptare grekeve. Kjo nuk eshte as me pak e as me shume, por tradheti kombetare!

----------


## skender76

Urimet e mia per ditlendjen e kryeministrit SHQIPTAR!!
Urime per njeriun qe po munohet me zgjidh "lamshin" e madh t'problemeve Shqiptare!!

----------


## bombona

urime per sali berishen,njishin e shqiptareve,e per kryeministrin me sipatik te shqiperis deri tani

----------


## mia@

E paska nje dite para Enverit.  :ngerdheshje: 
Pritet te hapi  tvsh neser  nje teme urimi.  :arushi:

----------


## tutankamon

ahh mos me shpetoft nga duart asnje mbese e sales////

nejse , o hapsi temes sa lek te dhan per te hap ket teme ....hajt edhe ty 100 vjec...

po kujt po i rr ... se ka ditelindjen sot sala ??

----------


## bili99

Urime  per  Ditelindje z.Sali   Berisha   ,  shendeti   dhe   lumturia  familjare   e  percjellt  gjithmone.
Edhe  40  vite  te  tjera  festoft     ,plot   suksese  familjare  dhe  kombetare,     i deshiroj   ta  mberri   ta  shohi  dhe  ta  jetoje   bashkimin  kombetar  ,per te  cilin   jep   kontribut   konkret  per  cdo  dite.
Gezuar   !
(   nuk  do  ta  harroj   Ditelindjen  pas sodit ,  pasi e  ka  te  njejten  dite  edhe mbesa ime  Saranda)

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Brari

LAJMET KRYESORE

Kryeministri Berisha feston 65-vjetorin e lindjes mes të rinjve dhe kabinetit qeveritar

15-10-2009 / 

Gazeta 55


One Man with Courage makes a Majority, ky ishte dedikimi që kabineti qeveritar i bëri si urim  Kryeministrit Sali Berisha, me rastin e 65 vjetorit të lindjes së tij.
Në këtë shkëmbim urimesh, Kryeministri Berisha i falënderoi ministrat për kontributin dhe mbështetjen që ata i kanë dhënë gjatë këtyre viteve për realizimin e reformave të ndërmarra së bashku dhe i siguroi ata se katër vitet e ardhshme do të jenë edhe më të suksesshëm.
Më pas, Kryeministri Berisha ka pritur një grup nxënësish dhe studentësh, përfaqësues të shkollave e universiteteve të ndryshme, të cilët i uruan gjithashtu 65 vjetorin e tij të lindjes.
Studentët dhe nxënësit e falënderuan Kryeministrin për të gjithë reformat e kryera deri më tani në arsim dhe për sistemin e internetit të ngritur në të gjitha shkollat e vendit. Kryeministri i siguroi ata se në vitet e ardhshme do të vijohet edhe më tej me reformat në arsim, për të zgjeruar universitet, rritur cilësinë e tyre dhe për të siguruar vendet e lira të punës, që të gjithë të diplomuarit të mund të angazhohen për njohuritë e marra në shkollë.
Në fund të takimit, Kryeministri i falënderoi studentët dhe nxënësit për vizitën dhe urimet e tyre, duke u shprehur se urimi i tyre ishte më i bukuri që kishte marrë për këtë përvjetor të tij.

55


--






Gezuar Doktor!!!




Urime e jet te gjate Doktor Berishes per te miren e Shqiperise e te qytetareve te saje e te krejt Shqiptareve.. kudo qe jetojne.. !!



...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Te na rroje e te na leje mbrapa...

----------


## projekti21_dk

Te tema që kam hapur: *E duam atdheun, por jo të jetojmë në të.Pse?* kam gjetur një shkrim sa kam qeshur me të madhe. Është dialogu midis “*tvsh*” ( një forumist me këtë nofkë ) dhe “*karakaxholli*”. Lexojini dhe qeshni edhe ju pse jo:




> e dua atdheun, por kur i thashe babit para disa vjeteve pse nuk vemi te jetojme pergjithmone atje me tha "*ne shqiperi ka gogol, ka sali berishe*"


Dhe ja përgjigja e karakaxhollit:




> *e ke fyer gogolin mer jahu*.


Sa kam qeshur, sa kam qeshur!
E po ditëlindje i thonë dhe mbi të gjitha kryeminstrin e kemi edhe humorist të denjë. Do bëjmë dhe i çikë humor, pra!

Na rrofsh 100 vjet kryeministër!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Plasën furçat!
Nderi dhe krenaria e kombit?! Dikur mendoja se shqiptarët ishin miopë. Por me kohë ndryshova mendim: shqiptarët nuk duan të shohin!!!

Sala me Skënderbeun janë vite drite larg.

Z. Kryeministër ka 19 vite që përpiqet ta drejtojë Shqipërinë, por ka mbetur në atë kthesën historike. Urojini të na nxjerrë të paktën.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Sot, kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha, mbush 65 vjeç. Kjo hyn tek përvjetorët e rrumbullakët dhe që sigurisht kanë mënyrën e festimit të tyre; familjare, politike e shoqërore... Redaksia, si përkrahëse dhe mbështetëse e filozofisë dhe programit të tij, i uron çiltërsisht një gëzim dhe sukses mbi sfidat e ardhshme... 
Por, kjo ditëlindje, të çon në vëmendje të një ideje që vlen për të gjithë publikun dhe shoqërinë. Janë të shumtë ata që e urojnë sot Berishën, por është ende i papjekur e i paformuar, ai elitaritet intelektual e politik që mundet ta trajtojë urimin për Berishën si një mirënjohje, të shpallur e të padyshimtë, për tërë veprimtarinë e tij në favor të kombit. Është një dramë e madhe e shoqërisë shqiptare, që mirënjohjet politike, njerëzore dhe shoqërore, i ka të vështira. Kjo ndodh edhe për shkak të një kulturë të mangët qytetare, edhe për faktin se mortja e komunizmit e ka deformuar vlerën e kontributeve politike. Mungesa e mirënjohjes politike ka shumë partizanë e aktivistë çartallozë, të pakulturuar e xhelozë, të pakarakterë dhe shpesh injorantë, të cilët i fryjnë një bilbili qesharak, se mos na krijohen mitet e reja... Turp i madh! Njerëzimi ka pasur dhe ka mite. Çështja është a janë të vërtetë si mite? Mirëpo, veçanërisht këta çartallozët e ngrefosur me xhel në flokë dhe verdhashë nga pantallonat e fanellat, konkubina shërbimesh e mashtrues të fjalës, kanë hall një tjetër gjë; mos u preket miti i rremë, miti i Enver Hoxhës. Se është një kujtim i trishtë dhe i dhimbshëm që në këtë vend është përkujtuar veç ditëlindja e armiqve themelorë të kombit shqiptar: Leninit, Stalinit, Titos... Madje është e turpshme të themi se ditëlindjet dhe urimet për Miladin Popoviçin e Dushan Mugoshën shoqëroheshin me dhurata të mëdha financiare, kur inteligjencia shqiptare vdiste në Maliq apo në burgjet famëkëqija, ku hetimet bëheshin nga oficerë jugosllavë e rusë dhe ku i gjithë ingranazhi i shtetit lëvizej prej këtyre specialistëve të krimit komunist. Ditëlindje ivanovësh e temposh... Një fat i rëndë, i zi! Për 50 vjet, ditëlindjet e diktatorit, ishin ushqimi dhe mashtrimi kombëtar. Ky njeri që vrau në qelizë bashkëkombasit e vet, ky njeri që sa më shumë ditëlindje bënte, më shumë vriste, më shumë urrente, deri në shkallën që mbasi mbaroi me kundërshtarët politikë natyrale, filloi prodhimin e armiqve, vrau njerëzit e tij të afërt; shokë, miq e bashkëpunëtorë, e më pas vrau edhe djemtë e tyre dhe kurdisi qindra gjyqe e themeloi dhjetëra skuadra pushkatimi... Dhe këtij njeriu i thuhej “marrsh nga ditët tona”... 
Por njëkohësisht, na ndalohej festimi i ditëlindjes së Ahmet Zogut, njeriut që e themeloi, i dha fytyrë shtetit shqiptar dhe arriti kuota shumë të larta konstitucionale... Por po të uroje atë për ditëlindje, shkoje në varr. 
Sa pak mirënjohës ndaj një kontributi të tillë politik, sa pak urime ka marrë ai njeri, për çka bëri për vendin e tij. Se padyshhim, cilido politikan, edhe kur i shërben për mirë kombit të vet, bën gabime, por ditën e ditëlindjes merr urime për mirënjohje. Urimi si mirënjohje për kontributet e politikanëve është një plagë e rëndë e shoqërisë. Madje, ka një inferioritet edhe brenda segmenteve të vetë drejtimeve politike, në të shprehurin e kësaj mirënjohjeje. Ka një drojë mos është një turp e një gabim. Komunizmi kriminelët i shpall, u feston edhe ditëlindjen vrasësve të mirëfilltë, protagonistëve të shitjes së Shqipërisë... Janë të mbushur kalendarët me fytyra të turpshme, që rrinë fshehur pas arkivave të mbyllur apo padijes, apo rregullave strikte xheloze të atyre që i dinë të vërtetat. Por për të gjithë, veçanërisht për të djathtët, është krejt e nevojshme që të shpallin dhe të legalizojnë vlerat, duke krijuar kalendarin e mirënjohjeve për tërë ata burra që ia kanë dalë mbanë t’i shërbejnë këtij populli dhe këtij vendi. Në këto 20 vjet pluralizmi, Berisha në opozitë dhe në pushtet, është gjithnjë faktor politik në kahje të interesave të kombit. Dikur, një ish-bashkëpunëtor i tij është shprehur në gazetë se ai është personalitet historik, kurse të tjerët nëpunës. Dhe ne, që punojmë apo jemi pjesë e filozofisë së tij politike, jo vetëm e duam, jo vetëm e mbështesim, por ne kemi kurajon për t’ua dhënë të tjerëve si vlerë, për të ushqyer shoqërinë me tiparet e tij, në planin njerëzor e politik. Berisha - qëkurse fillon e vlerësohet burri - nuk ka qenë asnjëherë njeriu i zakonshëm apo i mesatares, ai i ka sulmuar majat dhe i ka kapur ato. Kundërshtarët politikë, shpesh janë detyruar t’ia pranojnë vlerat, por gjithsesi një turp i madh publik ka ndodhur: ndërsa nuk është bërë sulmi dhe shpëlarja nga urimet për një kriminel të dikurshëm, është anatemuar me një zell primitiv që nuk e nderon dhe nuk tregon pjekuri në reagimin ndaj veprës së një lideri që bëhet shembës i komunizmit, president dhe kryeministër i Shqipërisë së lirë e demokratike. Zelli i dikurshëm kriminal shpërndahet në një pjesë të mediave duke shpikur vlera të paqena tek njerëz të rëndomtë, nëpunës politikë apo vegla të çfarëdolloji, që sigurisht do jenë të pranishëm në zhvillimet e shoqërisë. 
Urimi si mirënjohje, është një guxim. I vetmi që s’ka nevojë për ato është vetë personi, vetë lideri. As ky shkrim nuk i duhet Sali Berishës. Madje një keqkuptim më shumë, apo një rast që rrozaxhinjve të Enver Hoxhës e Pilo Peristerit të fillojnë të qahen, por nevojën e kemi ne, të gjithë ata që kanë për detyrë ta modernizojnë këtë shoqëri, të rrisin influencën e mendimit elitar intelektual. Urimet si mirënjohje e qytetërojnë shoqerinë, e ndihin paqen sociale, dhe ato zënë vend kur shprehet për figura që e meritojnë realisht. E tillë është edhe ditëlindja e Kadaresë, të tilla janë përkujtimet serioze që duhen bërë për Nënë Terezën, Skënderbeun, Ibrahim Rugovën, Fan Nolin, Gjergj Fishtën, Jani Vreton, Gjon Shllakun... Për sa e sa politikanë e shtetarë, të cilët, ia ngrenë lavdinë këtij vendi. Shprehja “Çezarit jepi ç’i takon Çezarit” është shumë pak për këto raste. Më shumë, më shumë duhen shpallur të vlefshmit dhe të mirët, se përndryshe akoma do nderojmë vrasësit e 150 intelektualëve apo monstrat që vërdallosen sot duke helmuar ekranet e titujt e gazetave. Ata s’bëjnë gjë tjetër veç u ndërrojnë kostumin ustallarëve të vjetër.
    Urimi si mirënjohje u përket njerëzve me karakter, u përket guximtarëve, u përket të mirëve.


Gazeta 55.*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ky afersisht po mbush 20 vjet kryetar partie. 
Sa ndejti enveri ne krye?
40?
Wow , afersisht gjysma . 

Duhet se sben te dali ne pension ky , qe politika shqiptare te eci perpara.

----------


## Dorontina

> Eshte per te ardhur keq qe perdhos emrin e Skenderbeut me kete krahasim !!!


ke te drejt skenderbeu kishte shpat e Salihu spo ka nevoj per te se ka dijeni  :buzeqeshje: 

na rrnoft sa malet Patrioti me i madh shqiptar i gjith Historis tone.
edhe une se harroj daten taman nji vit me i madh se vellai im i madhi  :buzeqeshje: po ashtu i drejt dhe i dashur per te gjith.

----------


## morrison

> Gezuar Doktor!!!
> Urime e jet te gjate Doktor Berishes per te miren e Shqiperise e te qytetareve te saje e te krejt Shqiptareve.. kudo qe jetojne.. !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brari e ke mor vesh qe sala e ka shit nje pjese te detit shqiptar? Ca mendimi ke ktej e tutje per doktorin?

----------


## murik

> Sot, Lideri i kombit Dr. Sali Berisha mbush plot 65 vjet.
>  Nderit dhe krenarise se kombit, i urojme edhe shume vite te tjera pasi qe Shqiperise ne keto momente te medha te ktheses historike, i nevojitet nje Skenderbe i koheve tona,  e ky eshte Dr. Sali Berisha.


Ti i paske mar tokat e tua, ( a te tjerve) :rrotullo syte:  prandaj thua Skenderbe.Pyet njehere ata qe po rropaten gjykatave per gati dy dekada dhe nuk ja njeh njeri te drejtat,a mendojne edhe ata se eshte nje Skenderbe?

----------


## martini1984

> Sot, Lideri i kombit Dr. Sali Berisha mbush plot 65 vjet.
>  Nderit dhe krenarise se kombit, i urojme edhe shume vite te tjera pasi qe Shqiperise ne keto momente te medha te ktheses historike, i nevojitet nje Skenderbe i koheve tona,  e ky eshte Dr. Sali Berisha.


Bravo,a je i ftuar ti per datelindjen e turpit?

----------

